# Who takes anti-depressants for fibro/CFS? (UPDATE)



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Went to the neurologist today. Ran a few tests, but she said she really thinks they will come back normal. Looks like I'm getting the Fibro and Chronic Fatigue diagnosis. The neurologist said she doesn't know a whole lot about those, so she is going to refer me to a doctor who deals with them a lot. (If all my tests come back normal, of course) The neurologist said the "most common treatment" for fibro/CFS is anti-depressants and some sort of physical therapy. Of course, this is her opinion, and who knows if the doctor she refers me to will feel the same, BUT I'm not so sure I want to take anti-depressants. Any of you all take them? I would love to hear your experiences, thoughts and feelings on anit-depressant usage in treating fibro/CFS, also IBS. (I am IBS C/D) Much obliged!! ~Mrs. Mason  UPDATE:My T7 (thyroid test) and chest x-ray came back normal!! (I almost threw up out of nervousness for nothing lol) Neurologist is now sending me to get the tilt table test. Thanks for all the replies and support! Guess this is going to lead to a diagnosis of fibro and CFS and looks like also NMH (neurally mediated hypotension). We'll see what happens. Thanks again to all of you!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mrsmason, I have been on anti-depressants for almost 8 years now. I started off with Amitriptyline (elavil) for the first month, but I had a reaction to it, so I quit. I was told that it would help me get a good sleep. Then in l994 I started on zoloft and have been on it since. Personally, it has helped me. I have bad bouts of fm now and then and I seem to weather them better than I use to. I have thought about going off of them to give my body a rest, but I'm afraid of going back into that black hole where I once was. It's not for everyone and it's a decision that you have to make. I would talk to the specialists about it. As with all meds there are side effects.


----------



## joey (Sep 7, 2000)

Mrs. Mason,I've tried a few anti-anixety/anti-depressants. Like weener I had reactions to Elavil and stopped taking it. Afterwards I was put on Buspar. This was far worst than Elavil. Tons of side effects and I felt like a zombie. Now I only take a Xanax (.25) when I have a migraine or unbearable fibro pain. What I find that helps me sleep is St. John's Wort. I take 300mg a day. See what your doctor recommends and give it a try. Everyone reacts differently. I personally rather the natural route. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.Joey


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Mrs.MasonI'm on Paxil...Because of life stress and sickness I go into deep depression which triggers my body to stop functioning right...i think i might have fibro and my doctor hints at it...but you know doctors...along w/IBS...Paxil has helped tremendously.Weener,I too was in that black hole, accept I called it the black tunnel where there was no light at the other end...This is the first time in 2 years I see the light...It's literally amazing...However I suggest some type of exercise program too, because although my mind is more clear...my body is having a hard time catching up w/my head...It still thinks its crazy...so i still shake and ache which in turn makes my mind a lil weird even though I'm on medicine...but without the medicine I would be suicidal...so, im not complaining...I'm going to start running Monday, so to calm my body down and slowly get it in sync with the rest of me...Whatever you decide, remember to gauge your response...You will definitely be able to tell if it is too lil medicine or too much...Tell your doctor immediately if you are having any side effects that worry you...Hope you feel better!!!!!


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I have been on paxil for 6 years, worked great. Also on Trazodone for sleep, good stuff, and klonopin which works on the pain. Well, this new doctor put me on vicodin! WORST mistake in my life, after 6 months, I had to enter rehab after abusing it. It gave me energy like crazy, then I had to take it just to feel normal. Been one month, doc took me to 40mg paxil, but STILL no energy.I feel a bit better mentally, but it's like my brain and body are still craving opiates!!! I could take 2 of those and jump out of bed in 15 mintues and fight the world!!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks to all of you for your replies. I have yet to hear the final verdict. I must say I am very hesitant to take anti-depressants, but I appreciate very much all your input. It has quieted many of my fears. I'm just scared of the "zombie" feeling. Though, as many of you mentioned, my husband said, "Well, just wait and talk to the doctor. If that seems the best thing to try, just try it for a bit and see if it helps. If it doesn't help, or you don't like it, you can quit, or switch." Sometimes it's just hard to actually hear that...especially from people that do love you but have no idea what it feels like to be so sick. Thanks again, I really appreciate all your input. I'm keeping my fingers crossed till all the results come back!~Mrs. Mason


----------



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

I completely understand your fear of having that "zombie" feeling as it was my fear for a LONG time. But my fatigue had gotten so bad, I was sleeping so little, that I was already becoming a "zombie" without being on any medication. My physiatrist had me try Trazodone and I've been on it for over a year and a half now. She prescribed it for me to be taken only at night, before bedtime. It helps me get to sleep and stay asleep. What I like about it is I wake up in the morning feeling refreshed, not drugged over, as some meds I've been on left me. Your hubby gave you some good advice... good that you have his support. It took me a few tries before I found something I felt worked well for me. It's not that I feel I have a great deal more energy, but at least I'm not totally fatigued out where I could barely function anymore. My best wishes to you with your results and hope you find something that works well for you


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

(oops, see update on first message)


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

iv tried most everything for 15+years.and never felt like a zombie.i finally settled on prozac and trazadone for sleep.there pretty safe(relatively),i wouldnt worry.


----------

